# Canadian Centre for Occupational Health and Safety



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I found this website while looking for Canadian wood working links. It has some general safety guidelines for different types of wood working machinery.
OSH Answers: Woodworking Machines


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An interesting site Deb.,all common sense of course but we all need that occasional reminder.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Hopefully useful for those who aquire tools without manuals.


----------

